# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  اصدار جيش عاشوراء للرادود علي الدلفي 2011

## لاطم على فاطم 2

السلام عليكم والرحمه والبركات
..
عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بذكرى استشهاد الامام الحسين عليه السلام
..

اليكم اصدار جيش عاشوراء
.

.
بصوت الرادود الحسيني
:| علي الدلفي |:
بقلم الشاعر الحسيني
:| ايهاب المالكي |:
تصميم الغلاف
:| سيد امير الشريفي |:



جيش عاشوراء
http://www.g-basim.org/ameer/ali-ahm...ish-3shoor.mp3
جنت بالليل
http://www.g-basim.org/ameer/ali-ahm...gent-belel.mp3

النقل من منتديات قروب باسم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
سلآم الله على أبا عبدالله الحسين وعلى آل بيته 
تم التحميل .. وسيتم الاستمآاع بإذن الله

كل الشكر لك خيي ع النقل القيمَ الحسيني
ومأجورين ان شاء الله
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه
....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا جاري التحميل

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## ليلاس

*كل الشكر ع الطرح ..*

*مأجورين ..*

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## الجندي العراقي

اخي الغالي شكرا لك ولجهودك المميزه ولكن   القصيدتين   
((جيش عاشور)) و ((جنت بالليل ))هما من كلمات الشاعر ايهاب المالكي شكرا لك اخي وتقبل مني خالص الاحترام والتقدير. . وهذه روابط القصائد بالحقوق متمنيا منك تعديل الموضوع و استبدال الروابط القديمه بهذه كونها تحمل حقوق الشاعروالمنشد شاكرا لك تفهمك.

 جيش عاشوراء  ...:
 http://www.4shared.com/audio/NuSu5-1N/___.html



 جنت باليل
 http://www.4shared.com/audio/2guXpiD9/___.html

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

العفو ولاشكر على واجب

وهدا اللي مكتوب في الموضوع انهم من كلمات الشاعر فاضل حسن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مشكورين على المرور

----------

